# Best lighter for around 50.00



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking for a lighter and wanting to stay around the fifty dollar range. What would be my best choice , need to order it online , no cigar shops close to my house


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

XiKar Element from Amazon.com


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Coincidentally, I've been researching a new lighter for my wish list. 

In that price range: XIKAR ELX. 

Their most popular lighter for good reason. Redesign of their classic Element lighter. Lifetime guarantee. Double jet flame. Punch cutter built in. Big easy adjust wheel. Single click action. Fuel window. Nice look and feel.

MSRP is $65, but they run $45 on amazon and most places.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Well in that range there is Xikar, which is the only thing I can recommend for around 50 bucks. I personally use the EX and it works great outside. 

However I would suggest you also think of two other options
1) Buy a Ronson and save the money for more cigars or option 2
2) Save a bit of money and buy an IM Corona Double Corona. The world's best lighter. No other lighter comes close to the quality and value, but they cost between 100 to 200 depending on the vendor and style. Only con I have discovered is that it doesn't work in the wind, but a Ronson does and you really shouldn't smoke when it's too windy anyway. 

Good luck and happy puffing!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm rocking a Ronson Jetlite and a good old fashioned BIC (of the hard to find Hot Pink variety). I see no reason whatsoever to spend more on a lighter other than prestige or visual appeal, a lighter either works or it doesn't and there is very little variation in performance between them.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Well in that range there is Xikar, which is the only thing I can recommend for around 50 bucks. I personally use the EX and it works great outside.
> 
> However I would suggest you also think of two other options
> 1) Buy a Ronson and save the money for more cigars or option 2
> ...


What do you think of S.T. Dupont for a high-end lighter? They have some windproof jet flame models that look nice.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Indy-hp said:


> What do you think of S.T. Dupont for a high-end lighter? They have some windproof jet flame models that look nice.


I was giving the S.T. Dupont Maxi and Defi torches both serious thought. Many users are very impressed by their quality and it seems one of the better made torches out there, however someone bought theirs off of eBay without getting a warranty, so I'd recommend to buy from an authorized dealer and obtain a stamped warranty card. Personally I think the Minijet is too small. The only downside to the Dupont is that they are now made in China, but their quality control seems to be on par with their previous torch made in France, the S.T. Dupont Xtend. It's basically the same model as the Maxijet, except a few cosmetic changes were made.

There's also the IM Corona Flambeau, which doesn't seem to be very popular, but do please the select few who do own them. I am personally leaning towards the Flambeau, if I have extra money simply because I trust IM Corona and they are made in Japan. But that's only due to personal preference. I cannot vouch that one is better than the other. It boils down to personal taste and preference.

If I was in the market for a torch those are my three options, but I generally try to avoid using torches because it is easier to burn the tobacco and also burn yourself. Many have burned themselves after a drink or two or three...if you catch my drift. That's why I'd recommend buying an IM Corona Double Corona before a torch, unless you you need something that can handle wind.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been using a Vector Trimax for the past year and has zero issues with it. Can be had for about 35 bucks online.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

While I don't have experience with the hundred dollar plus lighters..IMO, if you take care of your lighter and make the effort to keep it in good working order a 10 dollar lighter lights a cigar as good as a 300 dollar lighter.

I have three lighters I consider my "go to" lighters for various times/places. I keep one in my car, which is a Lotus single flame I won on auction for about $15. I have a Black Ops triple flame I got as a replacement in the CI lighter grab bag that I use for larger ring gauges, and my personal favorite is the Colibri Talon in black, that I carry on me most of the time. It's comfortable, small and has a nice lasting tank. I paid $12 for it through an auction. Never have any problems with any of the three not working, though the Lotus has a somewhat smaller fuel life than the other two do.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I was giving the S.T. Dupont Maxi and Defi torches both serious thought. Many users are very impressed by their quality and it seems one of the better made torches out there, however someone bought theirs off of eBay without getting a warranty, so I'd recommend to buy from an authorized dealer and obtain a stamped warranty card. Personally I think the Minijet is too small. The only downside to the Dupont is that they are now made in China, but their quality control seems to be on par with their previous torch made in France, the S.T. Dupont Xtend. It's basically the same model as the Maxijet, except a few cosmetic changes were made.
> 
> There's also the IM Corona Flambeau, which doesn't seem to be very popular, but do please the select few who do own them. I am personally leaning towards the Flambeau, if I have extra money simply because I trust IM Corona and they are made in Japan. But that's only due to personal preference. I cannot vouch that one is better than the other. It boils down to personal taste and preference.
> 
> If I was in the market for a torch those are my three options, but I generally try to avoid using torches because it is easier to burn the tobacco and also burn yourself. Many have burned themselves after a drink or two or three...if you catch my drift. That's why I'd recommend buying an IM Corona Double Corona before a torch, unless you you need something that can handle wind.


Thanks for the feedback. I prefer a jet flame since I smoke outdoors.

I agree the MiniJet seems a bit small. One review I read speculated you could probably only light 5 cigars with it before needing to refill. The bright colors in which it is available suggest to me it is intended to be a ladies lighter.

My B&M has a very cool special edition Tatuaje MiniJet with a leather case that got me interested in S.T. Dupont lighters, but it's priced at $280. mg:

I'm leaning toward putting a MaxiJet on my wish list and see if some kind spousal person might get it for me as a present down the road.  They seem to run around $150 in the real world.

I looked at the Flambeau also, but I don't care for the aesthetics. For that kind of money, it has to look really cool as well as function.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Five Ronson Jetlights and a case of beer!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Indy-hp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I prefer a jet flame since I smoke outdoors.
> 
> I agree the MiniJet seems a bit small. One review I read speculated you could probably only light 5 cigars with it before needing to refill. The bright colors in which it is available suggest to me it is intended to be a ladies lighter.
> 
> ...


Gotcha and thank you for the bump!
As I said between those models it really boils down to personal preference and taste. All of those models seem to perform well.

Good luck and hope you find something you like!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I love xikar and the lifetime warranty that comes with it. One nice reason to buy it from a shop, they will give you a new replacement if it breaks


----------



## malba2366 (Jul 30, 2014)

I got a xikar trezo on cigar bid for $52 after shipping...I am amazed with the lighter. They only had the black and silver ones available so if those colors suit you then I would highly recommend it. They also have great prices on xikar cutters and the butane fluid.


----------



## Rennsport1150 (May 14, 2014)

When I was fresh out of school and interning there was a shoe-shine stand in the lobby and Jesse the shoe shine guy would get these executives in the chair and chat them up while he was slappin that rag on those shoes and he'd ask what time they had, Executive would look at his Rolex and say it's 9:15.... Jesse would tap on his wristwatch and say "Mine too, Timex, twelve bucks, it breaks I throw it away! 
They'd tell him to f off and then they'd all bust out laughing!
I loved that guy!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

blazer pb207


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

How about a Zippo and a nice torch insert? Depending on whether you buy or have the Zippo you'll even have a few buck left over.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I find similarly priced Lotus lighters to have better fit and finish than Xikar lighters and Lotus is my favorite lighter line. For around $50 (Amazon, ebay), I love the Lotus 48 Apollo lighter. Fuel window, can light 8 or so cigars from a full tank, angled double flame, punch cutter. Good luck with your search


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the reply's , I'm checking all of these lighters out as I type this


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51gDXTZJmfL.jpg

Sorry I can't post a pic but that is an outstanding lighter, a Bugatti B1 Torch. Includes a two-size punch cutter. Hefty indicating it's well built. The only feature missing is a fuel window. I've been using it many times a day now since I got it in mid May. It's way under $50 on Amazon.

Dan


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First thing I would do is find a B&M with a nice lighter stock and go handle them yourself. You'd be surprised at how many lighters are supposedly "well Built" that are genuine pieces of crap made from pot metal that rattle so much when you shake them they could be used to entertain a baby. You don't have to buy from the B&M but you might find that some of them have prices that are reasonable enough to go ahead and pull the trigger.

ST Dupont has gone to hell in a hand basket. Too damned expensive for one and the sample I held in my hand I didnt like at all. Maxijet was maxi junk. The edges around the side button actually hurt my finger just lighting it and close inspection revealed more pot metal. The fill valve was misaligned on this particular item and looked like you would be lucky to get a can of butane on it. Im thinking all you are getting here is a $200-$300 namesake with a 2 year warranty. 

You can't really go wrong with any Xikar just because of the lifetime warranty. I don't care what it is or what the problem may be they will replace it no questions asked and quick.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Five Ronson Jetlights and a case of beer!


Or grab 12 Don Ronsons and make some friends!


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

for carry: xikar element

for table top: blazer gb4001

Blazer GB4001 Stingray Butane Torch, Black: Brazing Torches: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

indestructible, and has soft flame feature


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Five Ronson Jetlights and a case of beer!


I just bought a Ronson Jetlite in the Walmart check-out line beside the magazines and candy bars lol. What an incredible value! I doesn't feel or look expensive, for sure, but it definitely looks and performs better than its price. I think it was $5!!

If I was set on spending $50 though, I would look no further than Xikar. I love mine.


----------



## MacWebDev (Jul 1, 2014)

Indy-hp said:


> Coincidentally, I've been researching a new lighter for my wish list.
> 
> In that price range: XIKAR ELX.
> 
> ...


I was looking at this lighter myself last week. Haven't purchased it yet (don't really NEED it, and not in the budget currently) but it has a great feel and a larger than average punch cutter.

It will almost certainly be my next lighter purchase... whenever that happens.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

MacWebDev said:


> I was looking at this lighter myself last week. Haven't purchased it yet (don't really NEED it, and not in the budget currently) but it has a great feel and a larger than average punch cutter.
> 
> It will almost certainly be my next lighter purchase... whenever that happens.


I have one that I've been happy with. My only issue is that it's difficult to clean the jets if there's any butane in it. You can't really access them to blow stuff out of them without them running. I have a friend that seems to like to put his cigars real close to the jets when he lights, and often requires relights, so it "magically" doesn't perform as well after he uses it. After purging, cleaning the jets out and refilling it works way better. Granted it could also be some weird issue with it not lighting as well if the butane gets low, but that doesn't seem as likely to me.

Otherwise it works really well. The fuel gauge is nice, the punch works well and it feels nice and solid.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

I absolutely love my Bugatti B1. It has two sizes of punch cutters that flip out from the side, so this is usually all I bring when smoking on the go.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

anthony d said:


> XiKar Element from Amazon.com





Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Well in that range there is Xikar, which is the only thing I can recommend for around 50 bucks. I personally use the EX and it works great outside.





Aithos said:


> I'm rocking a Ronson Jetlite and a good old fashioned BIC (of the hard to find Hot Pink variety).





malba2366 said:


> I got a xikar trezo on cigar bid for $52 after shipping...I am amazed with the lighter.





[OT] Loki said:


> blazer pb207





Lightninrod said:


> Sorry I can't post a pic but that is an outstanding lighter, a Bugatti B1 Torch. Includes a two-size punch cutter. Hefty indicating it's well built. The only feature missing is a fuel window.


I have and enjoy the lighters listed above but if I was going to have 1 lighter, I would select the Lotus 48 Apollo over these. The Lotus is double action (cap must be opened manually) but this is a plus to me as I don't worry about getting a hot pocket when I carry it.

Why I like the Lotus over the others:
vs Xikar Element: Lotus holds more fuel (while also being a dual flame). Parallel double flame can be challenging for precise touchups
vs Xikar EX: No fuel window and though somewhat windresistannt, it's difficult to light a cigar in medium winds. No cigar punch
vs Ronson: One of the best buys around but no fuel window, doesn't hold very much fuel and no cigar punch
vs Xikar Trezo: Goes through fuel faster than Lotus (about 4 cigars per fill vs 8). Triple flame can be a bit much when doing touch ups on a cigar. No cigar punch.
vs. Blazer pb207: Blazer form factor isn't the best for going out (can't tail stand normally and chain/cap combo can be awkward). No cigar punch.
vs. Bugatti B1. No fuel window


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> I have and enjoy the lighters listed above but if I was going to have 1 lighter, I would select the Lotus 48 Apollo over these. The Lotus is double action (cap must be opened manually) but this is a plus to me as I don't worry about getting a hot pocket when I carry it.
> 
> Why I like the Lotus over the others:
> vs Xikar Element: Lotus holds more fuel (while also being a dual flame). No cigar punch (updated ELX has a punch)
> ...


Didn't see that it still has a punch. This may be my next lighter purchase.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention if I carried a lighter in a pocket, it would not be my Bugatti B1. It has sharp corners at every point. I used a small file to dull the corners. Without doing this, I'm afraid the corners would wear a hole in my pocket. 

Other than that and no fuel window, it's an outstanding lighter. 

Dan


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention if I carried a lighter in a pocket, it would not be my Bugatti B1. It has sharp corners at every point. I used a small file to dull the corners. Without doing this, I'm afraid the corners would wear a hole in my pocket. 

Other than that and no fuel window, it's an outstanding lighter. 

Dan


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

My wife bought me a lighter for my birthday and got a Xikar ELX , I've not got a chance to use it yet but I like the way it feels , getting one as a present saved me from having to choose which one I wanted


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been impressed with my Jetline Super Torch. You can get 2 for under $25 online. No issues with spark/lighting, refueling, or build quality. Butane is cheap with quality (5x refined) and 26oz (2 cans) for $13. I like the see-through aspect of the lighter because you always know your butane level.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> I have and enjoy the lighters listed above but if I was going to have 1 lighter, I would select the Lotus 48 Apollo over these. The Lotus is double action (cap must be opened manually) but this is a plus to me as I don't worry about getting a hot pocket when I carry it.
> 
> Why I like the Lotus over the others:
> vs Xikar Element: Lotus holds more fuel (while also being a dual flame). Parallel double flame can be challenging for precise touchups
> ...


Just a heads up, the XiKar Element has a punch...


----------



## SWThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

You can get a Xikar Pulsar for around $35 on CigarBid. They MSRP for $100.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> I have and enjoy the lighters listed above but if I was going to have 1 lighter, I would select the Lotus 48 Apollo over these. The Lotus is double action (cap must be opened manually) but this is a plus to me as I don't worry about getting a hot pocket when I carry it.
> 
> Why I like the Lotus over the others:
> vs Xikar Element: Lotus holds more fuel (while also being a dual flame). Parallel double flame can be challenging for precise touchups
> ...


And I just ordered a Lotus 48 Apollo as a secondary lighter.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

SWThomas said:


> You can get a Xikar Pulsar for around $35 on CigarBid. They MSRP for $100.


My smoking buddy has that one...neither of us are impressed by it. Burns through fuel quickly and is a biggish lighter...he's always borrowing my lighter when his Pulsar runs out.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

anthony d said:


> And I just ordered a Lotus 48 Apollo as a secondary lighter.


Nice. Look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## SWThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> My smoking buddy has that one...neither of us are impressed by it. Burns through fuel quickly and is a biggish lighter...he's always borrowing my lighter when his Pulsar runs out.


That's strange. Mine seems to last quite a while before needing a refill.


----------



## jbo89 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just bought an Xikar Element on Amazon for $37 and love it. It doesn't feel cheap in the hand and the cigar punch is great. I'd check it out if I were you!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Got the Lotus 48 Apollo in about a week ago, and I will definitely admit I like it more than the XiKar Element. The Element will now be my backup lighter for sure.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Try Bugatti B-1001 -- Cbid for ~$15. inside pulls out to check fuel level, plus will fit in a Zippo.


----------

